

Trevor Blackwell (YC and Anybots) Contributes to Hollywood Movie Surrogates - ALee
http://www.wired.com/video/latest-videos/latest/1815816633/exclusive-video--robotech-in-surrogates/31270430001

======
tlb
I'm up for that!

I'll see if I can bamboozle someone at Disney to give us a copy of the film on
opening night we can screen here at Anybots/YC. Failing that, we can meet up
at the Shoreline theater and go for beers at Anybots/YC afterwards.

~~~
ALee
I'd be way into that. See hollywood robots, then see how far Anybots is...

------
yu
YC Anybots meetup / screening around September 25 ?

